# Legg-Calve-Perthes Disease - Avascular Necrosis of the Femoral Head in Dogs



## HavaMom1 (Jul 27, 2021)

Good morning.
We are waiting for a radiologist to confirm our vet's suspicion, but it looks like our 8 month old puppy has Legg-Calve-Perthes Disease. Our vet called it necrosis of the femoral head and showed us the X-rays. From what I see online, it seems very much like this is what we are dealing with. He went from sitting off to the side, to not putting full weight on his right back leg, to limping after playing fetch. My heart is broken to think of this young beautiful puppy in such pain and with something that will require surgery to fix.

The breeder I bought him from has her dogs tested and I can see everything for the sire and dam online on OFA. There is no sign of this in the history that is shown. I believe she did what she could do as far as preventing this from being passed down.

My question is has anyone else had to deal with this and how has your puppy done with the surgery and recovery? TIA.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

HavaMom1 said:


> My question is has anyone else had to deal with this and how has your puppy done with the surgery and recovery? TIA.


WHAT A BEAUTIFUL LITTLE BOY! I was going to give your post a "like" for his photo but it could be confused that I was liking the fact that he is ill. 

You are feeling discouraged right now but I am sure everything will get better. I do have some personal experience with a similar issue with my daughter's 80 pound Lab. He had a similar condition with BOTH his hind legs (at different times). He required surgery on both his legs. It was not easy for my daughter getting an 80 pound dog into and out of her car for several weeks before and after each surgery! Today he is completely fine and he has a very normal quality of life - very playful and very active and walks very spryly with Ricky and me on our walkies.. You would never know he had surgery on both hind legs. That's why I predict everything will get better for you.

I would like to suggest you might want to start looking for a used canine stroller right now so you can take him for walks with you before and after his surgery during recovery to keep his brain stimulated. I know that we are going to have a lightly used canine stroller for sale at our flea market at the Regional Havanese Specialty show in Pasadena, Ca in three weeks. I know you live on the East Coast, but let me see if I can do anything if you are interested.

Be optimistic, I believe you and your puppy are going to be fine!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you and your boy are going through this. Unfortunately, it CAN crop up with no known history in the family, and the inheritance is not understood. It's a tough one!

The GOOD news is that the dogs that I know of who have undergone the surgery, have gone on to have completely normal lives afterwards. I think it helps somewhat that it tends to rear its ugly head when they are so young, and resilient, so they bounce back quickly.

Your boy is absolutely adorable! Hugs and warm wishes for a speedy recovery from all of us!!! 💕


----------



## HavaMom1 (Jul 27, 2021)

DogFather said:


> WHAT A BEAUTIFUL LITTLE BOY! I was going to give your post a "like" for his photo but it could be confused that I was liking the fact that he is ill.
> 
> You are feeling discourages right now but I am sure everything will get better. I do have some personal experience with a similar issue with my daughter's 80 pound Lab. He had a similar condition with BOTH his hind legs (at different times). He required surgery on both his legs. It was not easy for my daughter getting an 80 pound dog into and out of her car for several weeks before and after each surgery! Today he is completely fine and he has a very normal quality of life - very playful and very active and walks very spryly with Ricky and me on our walkies.. You would never know he had surgery on both hind legs. That's why I predict everything will get better for you.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your supportive words. After researching it seems to be the consensus that they will be happy and fine after the surgery and healing take place. I just hate to see it on my 8 month old puppy. Seems unfair to have to go through it all at such a young age. I like the idea of a stroller for him. I actually have one that I take my cats to the vet in. (I have 2 Ragdolls cats as well. Both fit in the stroller and it makes it so much easier for visits.) So thank you for the idea!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaMom1 said:


> Thank you so much for your supportive words. After researching it seems to be the consensus that they will be happy and fine after the surgery and healing take place. I just hate to see it on my 8 month old puppy. Seems unfair to have to go through it all at such a young age. I like the idea of a stroller for him. I actually have one that I take my cats to the vet in. (I have 2 Ragdolls cats as well. Both fit in the stroller and it makes it so much easier for visits.) So thank you for the idea!


My older guy had a pretty severe shoulder injury right at the start of Covid, and was on strict exercise restriction for 6 months, followed by VERY careful rehab and slow introduction to limited exercise. This, for a dog whom was used to hiking MILES with us on vacations, and training almost daily for high level competitive dog sports. It was REALLY hard!!! Fortunately we DID have a stroller that we had used for each of our puppies, and we were able to put it into service for him, and still take him with us on walks. He was pretty funny, because he still INSISTED in me pushing HIM in FRONT of the other dogs. If I forgot, and let one of the others gets in front of the stroller, he would start to fuss and threaten to jump out! LOL! He was tethered in, so he really couldn't, but he made it VERY clear how unhappy he was until we got the girls back in their proper places!

Here he is in his stroller in Queeche VT! (Panda was allowed to be in front for the photo because we were standing still! LOL!)


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

What a absolutely gorgeous puppy!!!  I'm very sorry you both are having to go through this difficult time. Being so young will help him heal quickly. We went through two CCL surgeries four years ago. What's your little ones name? Lot's of warm wishes for a quick recovery! 💜


----------



## HavaMom1 (Jul 27, 2021)

krandall said:


> I'm so sorry that you and your boy are going through this. Unfortunately, it CAN crop up with no known history in the family, and the inheritance is not understood. It's a tough one!
> 
> The GOOD news is that the dogs that I know of who have undergone the surgery, have gone on to have completely normal lives afterwards. I think it helps somewhat that it tends to rear its ugly head when they are so young, and resilient, so they bounce back quickly.
> 
> Your boy is absolutely adorable! Hugs and warm wishes for a speedy recovery from all of us!!! 💕


Thank you so much. It will be traumatic for this puppy Mama to put him through it all, but it is really good to know it is what is best for him and has such a good outcome.


----------



## HavaMom1 (Jul 27, 2021)

krandall said:


> My older guy had a pretty severe shoulder injury right at the start of Covid, and was on strict exercise restriction for 6 months, followed by VERY careful rehab and slow introduction to limited exercise. This, for a dog whom was used to hiking MILES with us on vacations, and training almost daily for high level competitive dog sports. It was REALLY hard!!! Fortunately we DID have a stroller that we had used for each of our puppies, and we were able to put it into service for him, and still take him with us on walks. He was pretty funny, because he still INSISTED in me pushing HIM in FRONT of the other dogs. If I forgot, and let one of the others gets in front of the stroller, he would start to fuss and threaten to jump out! LOL! He was tethered in, so he really couldn't, but he made it VERY clear how unhappy he was until we got the girls back in their proper places!
> 
> Here he is in his stroller in Queeche VT! (Panda was allowed to be in front for the photo because we were standing still! LOL!)
> View attachment 177089


AWW! That is so dear. I have a purple one I can get out for him. My husband will die though if he has to be part of it. Looking forward to that. lol!


----------



## HavaMom1 (Jul 27, 2021)

Heather's said:


> What a absolutely gorgeous puppy!!!  I'm very sorry you both are having to go through this difficult time. Being so young will help him heal quickly. We went through two CCL surgeries four years ago. What's your little ones name? Lot's of warm wishes for a quick recovery! 💜


Hello! I can't believe I forgot to post his name. That is Milo ("Basketful of Sunshine").


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaMom1 said:


> Hello! I can't believe I forgot to post his name. That is Milo ("Basketful of Sunshine").


Hi Milo. and welcome!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Perfect name for Milo! He looks like a Basket Full of Sunshine! 🥰


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Wishing Milo all the best for a successful surgery and speedy recovery. He is such a cute boy! I know this will be a stressful time for you to see him through all of this and I am wishing you well also.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

He’s beautiful! Please keep us updated!


----------

